# BowTech Interactive Archery Experience at NASCAR, etc.



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

:darkbeer:


----------



## babykat (May 19, 2006)

That's Awesome!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I been in that truck!


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Nascar,*

That's fantastic. 

Great looking rig, 

Great pics NY, got anymore?


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey Pat, Any chance of any "unscheduled stops" in N.W. Ohio?:wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Poorguy said:


> That's fantastic.
> 
> Great looking rig,
> 
> Great pics NY, got anymore?



Why yes I do!:wink:

Outside looking in; 



















Hilltop Hunter shooting a Marquis...










Wide angle......


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Paul S. said:


> Hey Pat, Any chance of any "unscheduled stops" in N.W. Ohio?:wink:



Probably but I don't know exactly when...I'll try to let you know ahead of time...

I'll be at the Atlanta and Bristol races in the next couple weeks...:tongue::wink:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Why yes I do!:wink:
> 
> Outside looking in;
> 
> ...




Nice pictures Dan...


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Probably but I don't know exactly when...I'll try to let you know ahead of time...
> 
> I'll be at the Atlanta and Bristol races in the next couple weeks...:tongue::wink:


Great, let me know. Hey, pick me up a Braves hat when you're in Atlanta.:wink:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Pat,
Need someone to ride shotgun and keep the rig clean :wink: ?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Now that is a way to spend some time on the road right there............:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Paul S. said:


> Great, let me know. Hey, pick me up a Braves hat when you're in Atlanta.:wink:



Um, you can get them at the Sandusky Mall...:wink:

BTW, I'm a Braves fan too...


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

ohio moose said:


> Hey Pat,
> Need someone to ride shotgun and keep the rig clean :wink: ?



Trust me, the fellow we have driving it takes very good care of it, inside and out. He also does a great job working with the people that come in and shoot.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Um, you can get them at the Sandusky Mall...:wink:
> 
> BTW, I'm a Braves fan too...



 :thumbs_up


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I guess I'll have to wait til June to see the new rig in Harrisburg . Looks nice. :darkbeer:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

THAT my friends is the BEST way to get NEW people and fresh blood into the sport of archery!

I think it'd be great if they actually had a 2nd trailer that just followed around Nascar races. Talk about exposure. They could be at Nascar events on Saturdays and Sundays and make mid-week appearances at other high profile events. 

Maybe have one that's stationed on the east coast and one that's stationed on the west coast. They could keep those guys BUSY BUSY BUSY!!!!

I love Bowtech's marketing stragety.... those guys are some SMART cookies!:nod:


I just checked out the schedule... they are gonna be in Charlotte for the entire SPEED WEEK (NASCAR allstar race and the Coca-Cola 600)!!! :becky: (those sorry dogs are gonna get spoiled being here during speed week) If any of you Bowtech guys are looking to go grab a decent dinner and a few beers, let me know, I'll show you guys around!!!


-ZA


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

do you know if you are going to be at the brickyard 400 in indianapolis,IN.????


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Trust me, the fellow we have driving it takes very good care of it, inside and out. He also does a great job working with the people that come in and shoot.


I have to agree with you on that, Hans is the right man for the job. I had the pleasure of working with him at the BIG E in Springfield Mass. He's terrific with the kids and all around fantastic guy, they couldn't have hired a better person. I think we did something like 225 people on the last day of the show, at the end of the day I was starting to lose my voice. But Han's was like the energizer rabbit he just kept going, after 4 days and 400+ shooters he was on road heading to pensacola Fl the next day to do it all over again.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Probably but I don't know exactly when...I'll try to let you know ahead of time...
> 
> I'll be at the Atlanta and Bristol races in the next couple weeks...:tongue::wink:


Doh! Figures, you come to town and I am planning on heading to Asheville, NC for Sectionals. What's your schedule like when you're in town?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

ZA206 said:


> THAT my friends is the BEST way to get NEW people and fresh blood into the sport of archery!
> 
> I think it'd be great if they actually had a 2nd trailer that just followed around Nascar races. Talk about exposure. They could be at Nascar events on Saturdays and Sundays and make mid-week appearances at other high profile events.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to see someone actually understands that this is how to help make the sport grow...Growth of our sport comes by introducing archery to hundreds of thousands of people that have never shot a bow or that haven't shot one since they were in school or scouts...We've been doing this for years now with our PBR sponsorship, our Ducks Unlimited Great Outdoors Festival sponsorship, and others.

If I do the Charlotte races I'll try to get in touch with you on good places to eat...Of course that's time permitting...:wink:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

kennie said:


> do you know if you are going to be at the brickyard 400 in indianapolis,IN.????



It's not planned at this time and probably won't be.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

bowsmith said:


> Doh! Figures, you come to town and I am planning on heading to Asheville, NC for Sectionals. What's your schedule like when you're in town?




This will be my first one but I'm guessing it will be work, work and then work some more...:wink:

Thurs evening may be open for dinner if your up to it...You've got my number and I've got yours...


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

bobbyg said:


> I have to agree with you on that, Hans is the right man for the job. I had the pleasure of working with him at the BIG E in Springfield Mass. He's terrific with the kids and all around fantastic guy, they couldn't have hired a better person. I think we did something like 225 people on the last day of the show, at the end of the day I was starting to lose my voice. But Han's was like the energizer rabbit he just kept going, after 4 days and 400+ shooters he was on road heading to pensacola Fl the next day to do it all over again.



Without a doubt! He never tires; he's great with people in general and really great with kids...:wink:


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Pat, I just talked to Josh at Bass-N-Bucks in Wabash, IN and he was wanting to get that thing to the R-100 on August 9-10 again this year so you may be hearing about it or if you want some info to get ahold of him give me a shout, gonna be a big one this year!:wink:
Mike


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Could someone please give me the dates of the Charlotte race? Thanks!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

500 fps said:


> Could someone please give me the dates of the Charlotte race? Thanks!


The Coca-Cola 600 is always on the Sunday before Memorial day (May 25th). The All star race is the weekend before that... typically on Saturday night (May 17th).:wink:

-ZA


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Cool, thanks. I'm only an hour and a half away now so I might try to make it.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

500 fps said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm only an hour and a half away now so I might try to make it.


The current schedule can be seen at the link in the press release or also from the link on our home page. 

Check it often because there are changes made from time to time.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

I hope there will be a ton of pictures Pat.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

WOW! What a busy weekend...

This is one of the many pictures I took at the Atlanta race today. I'll post a few more when I get time...For those that haven't seen this promotion or know much about it...We take this trailer mostly to grassroots events and believe it or not I'm guessing 90% to 95% of the people that come in and shoot, have either never shot a bow or they haven't shot one since they were in school or scouts... 

This is our way of helping our sport grow and so far I believe it's working pretty well...:wink:


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow this thread has grown, great to see the new pics especially those of Dan, great photos Dan. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GregG (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Pat do you think Hans will ever race the truck? I also agree with bobbyg Hans is great with the kids.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

GregG said:


> Hey Pat do you think Hans will ever race the truck? I also agree with bobbyg Hans is great with the kids.



Actually, we thought about entering it in a drag race when we were in Atlanta last weekend...I know we would have come in last place but look at the exposure it would have gotten...:tongue::wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> WOW! What a busy weekend...
> 
> This is one of the many pictures I took at the Atlanta race today. I'll post a few more when I get time...For those that haven't seen this promotion or know much about it...We take this trailer mostly to grassroots events and believe it or not I'm guessing 90% to 95% of the people that come in and shoot, have either never shot a bow or they haven't shot one since they were in school or scouts...
> 
> This is our way of helping our sport grow and so far I believe it's working pretty well...:wink:


 It great to see it is making a good difference.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> It great to see it is making a good difference.




Take notice...There are not only guys standing in that line, there are also a lot of wives and young men & women that come in to try archery.:wink:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

So is Bowtech hiring in their Marketing and PR Department??!!:wink:


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Take notice...There are not only guys standing in that line, there are also a lot of wives and young men & women that come in to try archery.:wink:


Word! :wink: One never knows who will get bit by archery. I feel it's a great service. :thumbs_up


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

How's she do it? 

Oh wait, 

All Pm's answered.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Everyone that will be in Concord NC for the race this weekend make sure you stop by and see us.


----------

